# Harborside and use of Atlantis' facilities



## Pedro (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a question for those of you who have stayed at Harborside.  Do you get free access to Atlantis for all the members of the party or is there an extra charge for that?  The reason I'm asking is because we are going to be at Nassau for a day (just the day) next month, and my kids (and my wife and me too) have always wanted to go to Atlantis.  I was thinking that if I could use 8800 staroptions for a 1-br for one day and get access to the pools at Atlantis for four people, it might be a good deal.  Last time we stopped at Nassau, they wouldn't even sell tickets to access at Atlantis.


----------



## debraxh (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes, staying at Harborside gives you full access to the Atlantis facilities.  You can get wristbands (and towels) at the Harborside pool kiosk for use at Atlantis.  To my knowledge only guests at Harborside, Atlantis or Comfort suites have access.  I recall reading that they may offer day passes for sale, but not sure if that ever came about.  Check out their website, it should provide additional info.


----------



## mariawolf (Apr 21, 2007)

You can use all the facilities but I am not sure you have much of a chance to get a one day stay--as you likely know Atlantis is not a Starwood hotel--Harborside is but since that rents weekly you would just have to luck in to their being a one day stay available--possible I guess.


----------



## oneohana (Apr 21, 2007)

Pedro said:


> I have a question for those of you who have stayed at Harborside.  Do you get free access to Atlantis for all the members of the party or is there an extra charge for that?  The reason I'm asking is because we are going to be at Nassau for a day (just the day) next month, and my kids (and my wife and me too) have always wanted to go to Atlantis.  I was thinking that if I could use 8800 staroptions for a 1-br for one day and get access to the pools at Atlantis for four people, it might be a good deal.  Last time we stopped at Nassau, they wouldn't even sell tickets to access at Atlantis.



Pedro,
Are you going to be there for a cruise? Your thoughts are exactly the same as mine. We're going to be in Nassau on 5/11 (Carnaval Glory).


----------



## Pedro (Apr 21, 2007)

oneohana said:


> Pedro,
> Are you going to be there for a cruise? Your thoughts are exactly the same as mine. We're going to be in Nassau on 5/11 (Carnaval Glory).


Yes, we'll be there on a cruise on 5/11 as well.  We are taking the 3-night Disney Wonder cruise departing from Port Canaveral on the 10th.  We might run into each other there!


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 21, 2007)

You will be able to but if your room sleeps 4 you can only get 4 bands. If there is 5 in your party you will have to pay extra for the 5th band.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 21, 2007)

*Got a room for 1 night*

 Just got off the phone with SVO and was able to get a small room for 1-night at Harborside for 8800 StarOptions.  I was told we will be able to get the wristbands for Atlantis at check-in, even if the room is not ready.  They asked for the names of all the members of the party (4 of us total) so they can issue the wristbands.  Not a bad deal considering that last time we were there, Atlantis wouldn't even sell day passes.


----------



## mjs (Apr 21, 2007)

:You can also book a room at Comfort Suites next to Atlantis and get 4 wristbands for the day you check in and the day you check out plus free breakfast.  You will be closer to Atlantis, and probably for less cost.
mark


----------



## Who's Ur Daddy? (Apr 21, 2007)

When we were there at the end of March this year, you could buy a day pass.  The aquarium-only pass was US32 but the all-day pass for the beaches, slides, etc., was US100!

So, a one-night rental might be worth your while...


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 21, 2007)

Pedro said:


> Just got off the phone with SVO and was able to get a small room for 1-night at Harborside for 8800 StarOptions.  I was told we will be able to get the wristbands for Atlantis at check-in, even if the room is not ready.  They asked for the names of all the members of the party (4 of us total) so they can issue the wristbands.  Not a bad deal considering that last time we were there, Atlantis wouldn't even sell day passes.



I can't believe you got it!  That's AMAZING!!!!!!!  Have fun!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 22, 2007)

mjs said:


> :You can also book a room at Comfort Suites next to Atlantis and get 4 wristbands for the day you check in and the day you check out plus free breakfast. You will be closer to Atlantis, and probably for less cost.
> mark


I checked out the Comfort Suites, and found out that they require a minimum 2-night stay and the lowest rate was $192/night.  I wonder if the minimum stay requirement is to discourage cruisers from using them to get access to Atlantis.


----------



## Pedro (May 13, 2007)

*Checked in at 10 am, checked out at 5 pm*

 
We arrived at Nassau at 9:30 on Friday, got off the ship, and took a taxi to Harborside.  Much to my surprise, we were told our room was ready and we could check in right away.  By 10:15 we were already in the room (facing the marina) and ready to head to Atlantis.  We got the wristbands for the day and for sure got a good use of the water park.  We came back to the room, and cooled off and relaxed  before heading back to the cruise ship at 5 pm.  It was a great use of the staroptions even if it meant not soending the night at Harborside!


----------

